# I hate when this happens...



## paphioboy (Feb 13, 2009)

This morning as I was looking around my plants, I noticed my 4-growth paph barbatum has been attacked by a fungus. This particular fungal infection is quite serious, and I have lost some paphs before due to this.. The fungus is a saprophytic species, I think, but the problem is it cannot differentiate between live and dead tissue. Luckily I managed to salvage 2 growths and a rootstock. The other 2 growths are already beyond recovery. i believe this occurs when the medium is rich in organic material and the plant is grown too wet near the 'crown' of the plant. Anybody else have this problem before?
The damage:
A growth rotted by the fungus..





Fungus hyphae growing on the rhizome.. The rhizome has been 'eaten', leaving 1 healthy growth left with only 2 roots..








Managed to salvage 1 healthy growth with most of the roots..




The single growth with 2 roots and the leafless rootstock..




Living in the tropics is not that rosy after all...:sob:


----------



## Rick (Feb 13, 2009)

It looks allot like Erwinia (bacterial) to me Paphioboy. Does the rot areas smell like something sweet and fermenting? The white hyphae I think are secondary species.

It is a very aggressive disease. My best luck has been with Dragons Blood and cinnamon (combined).


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm not sure if its actually bacterial or fungal, Rick.. There is a sickly sweet smell at the affected parts. Yes, it is very aggressive. if I had not noticed this plant today, it would have been a goner by tomorrow...


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 14, 2009)

Paphioboy,
I need to refer you back to my thread:http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9001
The ole bone meal works charms.
I agree with Rick...it looks bacterial and not fungal


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 14, 2009)

It looks like Erwinia to me, also. Very difficult to control. Good luck -- watch those "unaffected" parts like a hawk.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2009)

If I find rot I pull of the obviously infected parts, soak in a physan solution, change the media, and put on some Dragons blood. I think the thing w/ powdered lime would work also but I cant find any in the area!


----------

